# Bulgaria 2011



## yakman (Nov 24, 2011)

I haven't posted on here for a while so maybe a selection of insects found during 3 months in Bulgaria would be worth posting up. The period of our stay was Spring and the majority of observations were made around the village of Hotnitsa near Veliko Tarnovo...


Rose Chafer


Rose Chafer - (Cetonia aurata).


Shieldbugs (Graphosoma italicum)



Shield Bugs, Bulgaria.


Crab Spider (Thomisus onustus)


Crab Spider


Crab spider catches a Honey Bee, Bulgaria.


Crab Spider (Thomisus onustus) with captured bee.


Scorpion Fly (Panorpa communis) 


Bug invasion - firebugs - (Pyrrhocoris apterus), Bulgaria.


Spider (Pisaura mirabilis) on dandelion flower.


Spider nursery.


House centipede - (Scutigera coleoptrata), Bulgaria.


Bee (Eucera ), Bulgaria.


Scarab Beetles.

Here follows some of the stunning butterflies that were found on the common in the middle of our village.


Marsh Fritillary (Euphydryas aurinia)


Marsh Fritillary (Euphydryas aurinia)


Brown Argus (Aricia agestis), Bulgaria.


Glanville Fritillary (Melitaea cinxia), Bulgaria


Sooty Copper - (Lycaena tityrus)


Duke of Burgundy Fritillary - (Hamearis lucina), Bulgaria


Weaver's Fritillary (Boloria dia)


Speckled Wood (Pararge aegeria)


Sooty Copper (Lycaena tityrus) and Large Wall {Lasiommata maera}


Sooty Copper (Lycaena tityrus)


Common Blue - (Polyommatus icarus)



Green-underside Blue (Glaucopsyche alexis), Bulgaria.



Long-tailed Blue (Lampides boeticus)


Adonis Blue (Polyommatus bellargus)


Holly Blue (Celastrina argiolus)


Map Butterfly (Araschnia levana)


Small Skipper (Thymelicus sylvestris)



Green Hairstreak (Callophrys rubi)



Large Tortoiseshell (Nymphalis polychloros)



Peacock Butterfly - (Inachis io)



Green-veined White (Pieris napi)


Comma - (Polygonia c-album).


Scarce Swallowtail. Bulgaria


Queen of Spain Fritillary (Issoria lathonia). 


And possibly best of the bunch -


Southern Festoon (Zerynthia polyxena)



Grecian Copper (Lycaena ottomana)

A couple of nice moths.


Elephant Hawkmoth (Deilephila elpenor)



Elephant Hawkmoth (Deilephila elpenor)



Speckled Yellow (Pseudopanthera macularia)


Veliko Turnovo, morning clouds.

Thanks for looking.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tarcan (Nov 24, 2011)

excellent captures, some really nice shots in there!

that pink moth is wicked!

thanks for sharing them, you made my day... dreaming of next summer to resume taking shots!

Take care

Martin


----------

